# HR44 and DECA?



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

I replaced my HR24 with the HR44. Basically, I just unplugged the cables going to the HR24 and plugged them back into the HR44 and everything is working fine. I did have to get DirecTV come out and install a 16 SWM to get access to all my tuners. Plus, they did some upgrades to the dish as well.

So, the installer did not spend much time on the receiver since I already had it working fine.

This leads to my queston, I had the DECA attached to the HR24 and it is still connected. Do I still need this with the HR44? Can't I just plug the ethernet cable from the DECA into the HR44 and still have whole home?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You say that DECA is connected to the HR44, do you mean it's plugged into the ethernet port on the HR44 or is it connected to your router/switch? The HR24 had build in DECA support and the DECA in your picture is a DECA BroadBand which is used to connect the coax/DECA network to your ethernet network.If it's connected to your router/switch then just leave it since that's how the DECA network gets to the internet.

You could also use the built in bridge that's in the HR44 and remove the DECA-BB and just connect the ethernet cable to the HR44 and let it do the bridging. But if you do that then if the HR44 is down all the other devices on the DECA network will lose internet access until the HR44 is back up.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You can put the DECA unit in storage and just ethernet directly to the HR44. Works a treat! 

Enjoy!


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

Rad, you are right, the DECA BB is connected to my router not the HR44 and it was not connected to the HR24 either. 

So, based on what you guys are saying, I could either leave it or plug the ethernet into the HR44.

If I did decide to plug into the HR44, would I have to do some kind of reboot/setup to get my other two receivers on the network? 

Thanks again for the quick responses!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

whorne said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> Rad, you are right, the DECA BB is connected to my router not the HR44 and it was not connected to the HR24 either.
> 
> ...


Most likely.

You can use either, just not both!

Glad it's sorting out for you.


----------

